# Methode abbrechen



## Fleur de Soleil (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab eine Methode setUp() die über einen ActionListener eines Buttons in einem eigenen Thread ausgeführt wird, damit gleichzeitig die View aktualisiert werden kann. Klappt auch alles soweit. Jetzt möchte ich aber einen CancelButton einfügen, der mir die Methode setUp abbrechen soll. Mit while(!isInterrupted) habe ich es schon versucht aber das klappt nicht. Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?


```
class ButtonListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			thrSetUp = new Thread(){
				public void run(){
					while(!isInterrupted()){
						setUp();
					}
				}
			};
		}
	}

	class CancelListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			thrSetUp.interrupt();
		}
	}
```

LG Fleur


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jan 2011)

Die Interrupted-Abfrage muss IN der Methode gemacht werden, die lange dauert - vermutlich in setUp. Wenn dort z.B. eine Schleife läuft, kann in jedem Durchlauf geprüft werden.


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (19. Jan 2011)

Ohne Schleife ist das nicht möglich? In der setUp-Methode werden nämlich nur Objekte erzeugt und Methoden der einzelnen Objekte ausgeführt. Innerhalb der setUp-Methode selbst gibt es nämlich keine Schleife


----------



## Painii (19. Jan 2011)

Fleur de Soleil hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Schleife ist das nicht möglich? In der setUp-Methode werden nämlich nur Objekte erzeugt und Methoden der einzelnen Objekte ausgeführt. Innerhalb der setUp-Methode selbst gibt es nämlich keine Schleife



Dein erster Ansatz fragt vor dem setUp nach ob er unterbrochen ist.
Während setUp wird das nicht mehr angeschaut.

Ja, du musst es in die Methode packen.
Wenn da keine Schleife ist, musst du schauen
a) Du kannst Schritte zusammenfassen dass du ne Schleife draus bauen kannst, dann ist das eine Abbruchbedingung die sich evtl. eignet
b) (schlecht) Du baust innerhalb deiner methode sowas ein:

```
if(interrupted) return;
```
Wenn deine Methode lang genug ist ist das nicht mehr übersichtlich!
Vorher genau überlegen ob du das machen willst...


----------



## schlingel (19. Jan 2011)

So unsauber das auf den ersten Blick wirkt, ich fürchte Painii hat recht.

Schau dir den Artikel dazu an: Interrupting Java Threadsl


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (19. Jan 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise von eurer Seite. 

@Schlingel: Dein Link führt zu einem 404-Error

@Painii: Ich verstehe nicht was deine Code-Zeile bewirkt und wenn ich sie einbau, bewirkt der klick auf den CancelButton nichts. Interrupted wird darin natürlich auf true gesetzt....


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Jan 2011)

Wie wärs mal mit kompilierbarem Code?

Ist die Abfrage von isInterrupted auch drin?

Ich sehe zwei Namen: interrupted und isInterrupted wird dieselbe Variable abgefragt die gesetzt wird?

Wird die Abfrage auch ausgeführt?

Ist bewiesen, dass setUp() auch wieder verlassen wird?

Ist es dieselbe Variable oder eine alte Kopie die abgefragt wird? (Im Zweifelsfall mal "volatile" setzten - hab ich gestern gelernt  )


----------



## Painii (19. Jan 2011)

Fleur de Soleil hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Hinweise von eurer Seite.
> 
> @Schlingel: Dein Link führt zu einem 404-Error
> 
> @Painii: Ich verstehe nicht was deine Code-Zeile bewirkt und wenn ich sie einbau, bewirkt der klick auf den CancelButton nichts. Interrupted wird darin natürlich auf true gesetzt....



Zeig mal deine Methode.

Eigentlich heisst das ganze, dass wenn der flag gesetzt ist, deine Methode in den return geht - beendet wird ohne Rückgabewert.

Du musst bei Threads auch immer darauf achten wie die synchronisiert sind, sprich wenn dein Thread gerade ein Attribut ändert, sieht das dein anderer Thread evtl. nicht sofort (oder garnicht... Threads sind ein weites Thema wo man sich einlesen sollte/muss), und könnte noch etwas weiterarbeiten.


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (19. Jan 2011)

Also ein kompilierbares Beispiel wird ein bisschen schwierig, da das Programm ziemlich „fett“ ist. Hab aber versucht jetzt alles Relevante zu posten, damit ihr ungefähr nachempfinden könnt was so passiert. Die setUp() Methode ruft eine Methode machWas auf in der jede Menge Dateien eingelesen werden, verschlüsselt und versendet. Das ganz läuft in einer for-Schleife ab. Und genau das möchte ich abbrechen können. Aber eben nicht in der Klasse Berechnung sondern am liebsten in der Methode setUp(). Ist das machbar und falls ja wäre mit Beispiel Code am liebsten. 


```
class ButtonListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			thrSetUp = new Thread(){
				public void run(){
					setUp();
				}
			};
		}
	}

	class CancelListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			//hier soll das Programm angehalten werden
		}
	}
	
	private void setUp() {
		b = new Berechnung("Test1");
		b.machWas();
	}
```


----------



## Painii (19. Jan 2011)

Fleur de Soleil hat gesagt.:


> Die setUp() Methode ruft eine Methode machWas auf in der jede Menge Dateien eingelesen werden, verschlüsselt und versendet. Das ganz läuft in einer for-Schleife ab. Und genau das möchte ich abbrechen können. Aber eben nicht in der Klasse Berechnung sondern am liebsten in der Methode setUp(). Ist das machbar und falls ja wäre mit Beispiel Code am liebsten.


Es kommt drauf an wo deine for-schleife ist. in deinem Code-beispiel ist die nämlich weggekürzt...
Wenn in der Berechnung jede Menge Daten arbeiten, überlege ob du das vielleicht in kleinere Abschnitte unterteilen kannst (z.b. statt eine Datei einzulesen nur zeilenweise und dann wieder zurückspringen...)


> ```
> private void setUp() {
> b = new Berechnung("Test1");
> b.machWas();
> ...


Da ist keine for-schleife drin.
Entweder das Programm ist so wie du es da hast
a) du kannst zwischen Objekterzeugung von Berechnung und machWas() abbrechen.
b) Du musst machWas() durchlaufen lassen und kannst dann nicht zwischendurch abbrechen (erst wieder in deiner run-methode oben, die setUp aufruft)

oder, du hast zu stark vereinfacht.
Wenn setUp() so aussieht, dann geht es so:

```
private void setUp() {
		for(int i=0;i<soOftWieSeinMuss;i++){
                   if(isInterrupted){return;}//Wenn interrupted, dann brich in diesem Schleifendurchlauf ab
                   b = new Berechnung("Test1");
		         b.machWas();
           }
	}
```


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (19. Jan 2011)

Habe ich mich wohl nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. Die for-Schleife ist in der Methode machWas() aus der Klasse Berechnung. Aber aus deiner Antwort kann ich trotzdem herauslesen, dass das abbrechen an sich nur in der for-Schleife passieren kann. Schade


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Jan 2011)

Das Abbrechen kann überall geschen, wo du ein 
	
	
	
	





```
if (abbruch) return
```
 reinschreibst.

Es kann aber andersrum gesagt NUR da geschehen wo eben dieses Statement steht.

Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du noch meine Fragen hier durchgehen würdest.

Ich kann nämlich dein Problem nicht nachvollziehen - mein Thread hält logischerweise an.


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (19. Jan 2011)

Die Fragen zu beantworten bringt nichts mehr. Auch mit der if-Abfrage funktioniert das nicht so wie ich das brauche, denn meine Methode läuft auf jedenfall und innerhalb der Methode soll die Abbruchbedingung nicht rein.


----------



## Painii (19. Jan 2011)

Es ist eben wirklich die Frage: Was macht deine Methode genau.
Wenn du Unmengen von Daten einliest, kannst du das vielleicht in kleinere Methoden auslagern, wo du zwischendurch abbrechen kannst?

Ist schade wenn wir dir nicht helfen können...


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Jan 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was die Anforderung denn war? Sollte es kein "kill -9 meinThread" werden?


----------



## schdief (20. Jan 2011)

Die einfachste Lösung ist eigentlich das schon genannte 
	
	
	
	





```
if (abbruch) return;
```
Das setzt du einfach an Stellen wo abgebrochen werden soll in deine Methode ein. Dann in deinem ActionListener für den "Abbrechen"-Button setzt du abbruch auf true.
Gruß


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (24. Jan 2011)

Genau das möchte ich wie ich schon mehrfach gesagt habe nicht. Ich möchte an der Methode selbst nichts ändern. Aber was ich hier bis jetzt raus gelesen habe, gibt es dafür keine Möglichkeit. Werde das Programm ohne Abbrechen-Button realisieren. Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

LG Fleur


----------

